# Heres One



## Grant C (Nov 4, 2004)

Being from out of state and having 3 dogs. Your working plot land and notice movement in the field on your left. There are cattle in the field but see something feeding on a dead cow. Your first thought is a coyote but notice its a dog and there are 2 of them. The first dog looks at you and turns and runs the other way. The other dog looks at you and hunches down and is coming straight at you. The next thing you know he is 10 feet from you and your dog and still coming. These dogs are muts and the closest farm is a mile away. DO YOU SHOT?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

One in the air, if it is not scared away the next two take it out!

My two cents.

Bob


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I've been attacked by a dog...so yes....i shoot the frickin thing right between the eyes!!!! BOOM


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If he is going to your dog, no. If he is going to you, maybe. If he is snarling and acting aggressively strange I probably would in either case.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Kinda what Bob said...without the warning shot.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm a timid guy but my one pet peeve in life is a vicious dog! I know a little girl with a permanently disfigured face. There is not enough room on the planet for a mean mutt. Blow his brains out! I would do it in my yard in town and face the music later.....just use your buddies gun in case they take it away. :x


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You'd shoot a dog because it was eating a dead cow? Wow people, think how many times your own dogs have run towards people and you know it is not going to do anything.......but the look in their eyes tells you that they are a bit scared/worried.

Just because the dog is not pure bred, or looks like a mutt, doesn't mean anything. Just because it is eating on a dead cow doesn't mean anything, and just because it is more than a mile away from the nearest farmstead doesn't mean anything.

Get a life!! I know my dog runs at people/dogs when she sees them.....especially when hunting.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Remmi,

The first post by Grant stated that the dog was in a crouched position and coming toward him. I agree that you have to "read" the dog as best as you can, but it sounded like Grant was threatened by the posture of the dog still coming toward him and only 10 feet away.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

If i feel threatened by any animal it is going to die. I pictured a german sheppard looking mix of some sort with the hair on its back standing straight up.

I had a dog running at me during deer hunting about 6 years ago. I saw it coming and kind of bent down and at full sprint it jumped, hit me in the face, knocked me on my tail and started going after me. I was lying on my back holding this dog off me so I couldn't get a shot and my dad came running and kicked that thing about 15 to 20 feet. It took off running ther way. I still should have shot that damn thing!!

Just because it's a dog doesn't mean the owner doesn't beat it or what have you. Owners are as much to blame for a violent dog as anything.....but they are out there!!!!!

No need to chance a scarred up face or worse cause you think it's freindly.

Obviously some breeds (golden retreiver for instance) are generally a little less aggresive and you need to make your own judgement. But if you've ever been on the bottom of some jaws it makes your decision a little easier.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ref, I caught that part of the post, but I know how these stories get altered. If the dog did crouch down, it is possible it had some bad intent...but there are many "herding" dogs that crouch down and then come running towards you...........and many of them are uglier than mutts! I just have a hard time shooting an animal that could be someones pet!

fishhook, If I were in your position, having been attacked.... I'd probably be under the ideals of shoot first ask second as well !


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

That is a tough scenario. I love dogs... especially my own, so I'd have a tough time putting one down, I think. However, if I felt it was a danger... and in Grant's case it sounds like it was, I think I'd have to do it. I'm sure I'd feel kind of bad about it, but who knows if the dog has rabies or some other malady of some sort? If in doubt.... I think I'd pull the trigger too. It would be terrible to find out it was some kid's dog afterwards, though. Can you imagine some guy coming into your farm yard and telling you that he had to waste your dog? What do you do?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

i dont care if it was comin after me...i would shoot the damn thing anyway. They dont deserve to be out there, the wild is for the yotes, *****, foxes, bobcats, etc. All the dogs do is eat all the food or kill everything and leave it to rot. Same with cats, all they do is kill mice and then barry them or take them back home and leave them. KILL THE DAMN THINGS!!!!! Everyone says, "Well no that wasn't my cute, cuddly doggy out here eating on that nasty cow, how could you even think that." Bull ****!!! It just TICKS me off when i see dogs or cats out in the wild...STAY AT HOME WHERE YOUR REAL FOOD IS OR I WILL SHOOT UM'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Someone shoots my dog for eating on a dead cow, it will be the last thing they do if I see them do it. All dogs are attracted to dead animals and dogs could easily scent a dead cow over a mile away.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

G/O speaks the truth, and I agree with him :lol: wonders never cease


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

g/o... Excellent points. If my dog ever gets lost I hope it is you who comes across him instead of take em'! I don't subscribe to the "shoot first, ask questions later" theory. I would think twice before having to put an animal down... dog or cat, unless it was direct threat to me or my own dog.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This topic is not very tough really and it is pretty far fetched in my eyes. If Take 'em is serious in his statements, he doesn't deserve a gun and quite frankly he is breaking the law. A member of my EX hunting party used to shoot farm cats all the time and I kinda thought it was funny at the time until last weekend hunting around Pickardville. We asked a landowner for access because we saw a couple of nice sized does run into a coulee behind his place. He was nice and said yes. We shot one doe and went back to thank him for access and he told us he wasn't sure if he'd let us hunt because he found his daughters pet cat shot the season before.

Now, I don't like the idea of farm cats running wild all the time, but when I thought about how defastated I would have been if someone shot my pet when I was a kid...........well, I started looking at it in a different perspective.

Just a thought for you all.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Only you will know what to do when you are confronted with this kind of situation and there are too many variables to give blanket answers. When the time comes for me to pull the trigger it will be justified in my mind because I will have no more options. I love dogs but if I pull the trigger it will be the right thing to do given the set of circumstances. I don't believe in shooting dogs for the sake of shooting dogs. I would not second guess anyone who feels threatened by a "stray dog."


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

i would have kicked it and if it doesnt run yelpin its *** of after that and still shows signs of a rabid, or just plain vicious mutt, id knock it out :lol: :eyeroll: id forget the firearm at first, just picture same problem on a downtown main street??you gunna blast it there???lol not likely...

just my .02 cents...


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

happend to us last weekend as a matter of fact. and yes lol i think i did get carried away a lil im my first post well anyway, we were walking a ditch for phesants and we saw a dog coming across the field. My freind was being dumb and barked. The dog stopped then went on his way. When he was about 40 yards in from of us and he stopped and kinda walked slowly towards us. My firend tunred and walked away scared. The damn thing came running at us. I stayed put and yelled at it. It stopped about about 15 feet and was barking at me. My friend by this time was about 20 yards back with his gun sholdered. I could see a lil foam comin from the mouth. It scared the crap outta me. I was like froze. So i yelled GET!! and shoulderd my gun also. The dog took off and ran about 25 yards then turned BACK around and came running back at me! But at about 9 feet he turned and kinda ran away. So i loaded his *** with some lead. Didnt kill him but it taught him. He didnt stop running until he had reached the top of a hill about 3/4 mile away. I wouldnt have shot him, but i did see some foam from his mouth so i jsut decided to get him in the azz to teach him. :sniper:


----------

